# Tornado, hail, bad weather



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Storms have been forming all over the state today with many tornados today. Moore got hit really bad. Tornado by the Texas border right now and several others in the state.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Its that time of year. As much as I love spring time I hate the storms that come with it. Stay save tonite!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Anybody else in Oklahoma and other storm ravaged areas here ? 
Let us know your OK !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep.we are being hit right now with heavy winds and rain..Baseball size hail in Brownwood..the tree over our little bucks pen was just hit by lightling..threw sparks everywhere but no limb fell...scary business


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hold tight Cathy ! My prayers are with you all


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, we were in the basement last night, I was crying like a baby. I have a thing with storms. I hope your okay!!!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Aii sounds so scary! We had a flash storm last night that was really dark and scary but thankfully no tornadoes. Hold onto your hats up over there!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Softball size hail on the border west of Ardmore. Tornado by Ringold, Ok. Tornado by Nocona, TX. Storms blowing up in the South Central Ok.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just saw the devastation in OKlahoma City , they are looking for survivors in a school


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Had quarter size hail here a few mins ago. Last time I checked the weather they had just had us under a Tornado watch.

They just upgraded us to a warning, but only last till 715 so thats better than goin into the night.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

All of the Students in Moore have been accounted for. Thank goodness! If you live in OK please check in and let us know you are all right! Glad you are okay Cathy and GTAllen!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

"KFOR's Lance West reports that search and rescue operations at Plaza Towers Elementary School have shifted to a recovery mission with an estimated 24 fatalities."

Tragic


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> "KFOR's Lance West reports that search and rescue operations at Plaza Towers Elementary School have shifted to a recovery mission with an estimated 24 fatalities."
> 
> Tragic


I seen that on the weather channel. Its very heartbreaking...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow. So sad.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like the death toll is going to go up a lot.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh so heart breaking...its is hard to send your little ones to bed in this, I rather just hold them...looks like our worse is over for now...once it stops I can go see the damage...check the animals..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent, to all there in harms way, to the families, that have lost loved ones, may God be with you. :grouphug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh dear Lord my heart goes out to those who have lost children.
GT Allen & Cathy glad you are ok, stay safe. Prayers for all.


----------



## ArapawaHills (May 20, 2013)

Gosh! Thoughts are with you all affected with this terrible weather  The worst we tend to get is high winds and lots of rain


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just reprted; a car in a jumble of rubble at a school. A teacher was found (dead) shieldng three students. They are alive.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh God Bless her...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

51 confirmed deceased and expected to climb higher. 

A F4-F5 tornado is deadly if you are in the path of it and not underground. Be safe everyone. Heed the warns.

I see some of my boer goat friends in Arkansas are posting on FB about the sirens going of near the border.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I'm praying you all stay safe! All this devastation is just heartbreaking.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am praying ... this is horrible.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am just so heartsick tonight hearing all the reports. Mother Nature can be brutal 
I've never been through a bad tornado like that, but nonetheless I am absolutely terrified of the possibility and the threat. We don't get the warnings too often, but typically at least a few times in the spring. So far, it's been a quiet year. I keep thinking... when are we going to pay for that? ya know?

For everyone being affected, please know you are in my thoughts and prayers and will be weighing heavy on my mind and heart tonight ♥


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

91 dead so far. Terrible destruction. 

We have storms firing off again this morning. Big cells are pushing east across the state again today.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thoughts and Prayers with you all that have been affected. Tragic - but amazing when you see stories of survival against the odds....I cannot even imagine......


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So horrible  Just before I went to bed about 2am, a friend had posted on FB that above the 51 originally said were lost, they had added 40 more fatalities 

Please stay safe GTAllen and everyone else in the path of these storms.

We're supposed to get storms this afternoon, although they haven't really said if we are expecting much in the severe form. We're in Central KY, so all those nasty storms last night went north of us.
The leading edge of this next wave that looked like it was dying out, looks like it may be strengthening a bit and may hit us later this morning, it's at least 2 hours away in western KY.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

May the Lord Bless a quiet day...such a sad time.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dear God I can't believe the devastation and loss of life !
I'm praying for all affected.

There are so many stories of survival. I can't get over the faces of the children , such fear ! 

There was a shot of horses in shock just standing in the middle of the rubble injured , heads hung low. Unbeleivable they actually came out alive. 

My heart breaks for these people. How they find the strength to pick themselves up after something like this is just unimaginable !
God Bless you all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just heard that they may have counted some bodies twice and the death toll may not be that high. I sure hope that is true.

My prayers go out to everyone.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Karen, that would be great if that is true. The numbers they've been giving are just so heartbreaking beyond words. Praying for less fatalities.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

They have an update from the state that there are 24 people confirmed and indentified who died in the tornado. 9 are children.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

even one death is sad..but i glad the number is lower than predicted


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , Im so glad the numbers are less then what they originally first thought. 
Did anybody see the news clip about the elderly woman who was covered in the rubble of her home ? Once she was rescued she was surveying the devastation and spoke about her dog she said she called after the house fell and she heard nothing , so she thought he was killed. But as the news camera panned over the rubble one of the news crew said , the dog , theres the dog ! And they picked up some wood and out came her little dog !
The elderly woman cried that she asked the Lord for two miracles and she happily said he granted both for her , he spared her life and her dogs life


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

keep the prayers coming..more Tornados are on the way


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Yes , Im so glad the numbers are less then what they originally first thought.
> Did anybody see the news clip about the elderly woman who was covered in the rubble of her home ? Once she was rescued she was surveying the devastation and spoke about her dog she said she called after the house fell and she heard nothing , so she thought he was killed. But as the news camera panned over the rubble one of the news crew said , the dog , theres the dog ! And they picked up some wood and out came her little dog !
> The elderly woman cried that she asked the Lord for two miracles and she happily said he granted both for her , he spared her life and her dogs life


Miracles DO happen!!! Lets hope we hear of a lot more of those miracles in the coming days....


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I heard that Trickyroo! That was amazing!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Sun has been out for a little while now. Hopefully the daytime heating doesn't blow up the storms again today. I got an inch of rain this morning.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No rain here yet..but super windy...Sun i back out..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers everyone , keep them coming :grouphug:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

There was a news video about some horses who survived the tornado. One was a mare that was out in a pasture and found shelter in a barn, only the barn collapsed around her. Lucky it fell on rubble and made a "cocoon" around her and she survived, although she had several wounds on her sides. The amazing thing about this mare, she is completely blind.

I saw the video with the elderly woman and her dog, so amazing anyone spotted the dog as he was the same color as the rubble. Storms are hitting here now (near Memphis, TN) so far there is a Tornado Watch, luckily not a warning but it is raining very hard.


----------

